# Mildred Update.... I promise there's pictures!



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've had Milly for juuust over a month now. She is growing so fast, and is getting more and more confident with my fiance and I every day. I lucked out and got a hedgehog that not only likes to cuddle, but also likes to explore & go on adventures. (Like the time she somehow managed to crawl up my shirt - ouch!)

My hours changed at work and every other week I am working 10pm - 8am four or five nights in a row. For instance, this last stretch, I worked 3rd shift on Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday. I get to see her for about 15 minutes these nights, depending on if she wakes up to eat at 8:45 or not. Anyway, my point is that I've been spending as much time as possible with her on my nights off, and I think it's really paying off. We've made a lot of progress.

I can now play with her feet _almost_ every day, unless she's more cranky than normal. I can pet her cheeks and her chin and she will let me pull her lips back a tiny bit to check her teeth. She has gotten over her fear of me sniffing my nose too hard, and her fear of plastic bags. She has developed a fear of soda bottles. She hates the hissing noise soda makes when you open it.
She has been through TWO tornado scares! She hardly batted an eye during the first one, when I literally scooped her out of her cage and ran to the car in the hail & 70mph winds in order to get to my fiance's sister's basement... the second one we had 10 minutes of warning so we were able to use the cat carrier and beat the rain & hail, thank God.

So she's doing great! I'm amazed at how attached to her I've become. She is like my child... I'm sure you all understand that feeling!

Here are some pictures.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Here are some more.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

So cute! I was gonna say, wow that's one tiny hedgie to fit in a tp tube but then i read the caption :lol: 
Dexter and your baby are about the same age!
And I totally agree with you, I feel like Dexter is my child and everything has to be perfect and I always want to spoil him haha


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> So cute! I was gonna say, wow that's one tiny hedgie to fit in a tp tube but then i read the caption :lol:
> Dexter and your baby are about the same age!
> And I totally agree with you, I feel like Dexter is my child and everything has to be perfect and I always want to spoil him haha


 :lol: The tube's holes are about 4 or 5 inches wide. I made sure to caption them because I figured people would be like ":shock: I didn't know there was such a thing as a miniature hedgehog..." haha. I spoil Milly SO much. My mom told me that if I spoil a hedgehog this much, she doesn't want to be around if/when I have kids :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so cute!!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

what a beautiful little girl! I love tiny hog feets!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, she is too precious! More pictures please! I love her all curled up sleeping!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

ThePliny said:


> what a beautiful little girl! I love tiny hog feets!


 Same here! I love it when she's walking on my bare skin when she's exploring. I giggle whenever I can feel her little feet. 

I might be a little biased, but I think she's cute as a bug. I'll make sure to let her know you guys think she's cute, too! I hope it doesn't go to her head. :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

I would never have guessed that hedgehog feet were so soft! Millie is adorable  
I thought you photoshopped her into a tp roll


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Shetland, I took more pictures today.  Once I resize them, I'll start Milly's own photo thread. It'll be easier than starting a new thread every time I get good pictures, lol.



TikiLola said:


> I would never have guessed that hedgehog feet were so soft! Millie is adorable
> I thought you photoshopped her into a tp roll


At first when I saw the pictures, I thought it looked that way too! And I took the darn things, haha. And thank you for the compliment. She is my baby


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is precious! I love all your pictures! Such a little cutie. I hope we get to see & hear more of her.


----------

